# Importance of Tube Quality in Brownface V3-V4-V5 Harmonic Tremolo Sockets



## throckalo (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there any benefit to putting higher quality tubes in any of the V3-V4-V5 sockets of the bigger Brownface amps like the 6G14-A or 6G8-A that have the 3-tube harmonic tremolo? 

It looks like these amps have an extra gain stage in this part of the circuit but I am curious if plain old JJ's are satisfactory in all of these slots.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

So, what do you define as quality? Chinese Russian or Slovak? The reason I ask is that's all there is to choose from really. All the of the stuff labeled Tung-Sol, Mullard, Genalex, Electro Harmonix, Sovtek are made in the same Russian factory. JJ probably make one of the better offerings out there. Manufacturers like Mesa and Marshall are now using their preamp tubes in most of their models now. Why? Probably cost but also better reliability as well.


----------



## throckalo (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I was indeed aware of the current state Russian production.

I am more interested in hearing about any tube tweaks people have tried in this unique part of the brownface circuit and what the outcome was, if anything. Akin to looking at some of the recommendations and rationale for paying attention to the reverb driver in the blackface circuits.

Not sure if any of the tweaks have merit or result in any material changes, but it is fun the hear about some of them.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

throckalo said:


> Thanks for the input. I was indeed aware of the current state Russian production.
> 
> I am more interested in hearing about any tube tweaks people have tried in this unique part of the brownface circuit and what the outcome was, if anything. Akin to looking at some of the recommendations and rationale for paying attention to the reverb driver in the blackface circuits.
> 
> Not sure if any of the tweaks have merit or result in any material changes, but it is fun the hear about some of them.


For the billionth time! A tube is a tube is a tube!

There is no sound inside a tube! Only electricity! There is no sound until the speaker moves air.

All tubes of the same number are electrically the same! The idea that different brands of tubes of the same number sound different is unscientific mojo, usually spread by guys who want you to think they are wiser than they actually are or want to sell you THEIR tubes!

Take it from someone who actually worked for the tag end of the Canadian Westinghouse Tube Division!

Don't believe this crap!

There has never been a human born who can tell differences between tube brands in a blindfold, true scientific test! 

That being said, there are overall quality differences between brands, such as tube life or tendency to get noisy.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for telling it like it is Wild Bill. There are too many snake oil salesman in the world and you just busted a few of them.


----------

